# Northwave boots and Burton binding sizing question



## hon (Feb 24, 2012)

I am considering a pair of Northwave Legend of size US7.5. I have already had a pair of Burton Diode Reflex binding Medium size. According to Burton, it is good for size 8-11. Do you guys think the 7.5 Legend will fit in the Medium Diode? Burton says their boots have smaller footprints so my thinking is Northwave's 7.5 Legend is about similar footprint to Burton's size 8 boots. Am I right?

I can't try the Legend in person to make sure everything fits. Hence the question.

Thanks.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm size 8 in Burton, K2, and Forum boots and I still ride size small Burton bindings.

I'd highly suggest you stick with the size small Burton bindings for your 7.5 Northwaves.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

The footprint on my Northwaves is pretty small as well so I wouldn't assume it would be that much bigger than the Burtons.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm on mediums using a 7.5 burton boot (had 9's when I bought the bindings but quickly realized they were too big). Everything seems fine, I'm not bottoming out any ratches and the straps are centred over the boots fine. I wouldn't go any smaller than that though...


----------

